# How much did you gain your first cycle?



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm up 12 lbs, 2/3 of the way thru my test cycle. This isn't truly my first cycle but it's been a long time since I've cycled so some would say it is like a first cycle. Just curious how much everyone else gained? I want about another 10 lbs but I'm at the point where gains are supposed to flatten out. I'm tempted to increase my test dose to 750 mg but I'll just keep it where it is for now. I guess I want to see how I compare to other first cycles.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I'm up 12 lbs, 2/3 of the way thru my test cycle. This isn't truly my first cycle but it's been a long time since I've cycled so some would say it is like a first cycle. Just curious how much everyone else gained? I want about another 10 lbs but I'm at the point where gains are supposed to flatten out. I'm tempted to increase my test dose to 750 mg but I'll just keep it where it is for now. I guess I want to see how I compare to other first cycles.



During week 8, you will most likely reach homeostasis and stop gaining past this point unless you up your dose. Read the thread in my signature.



heavyiron said:


> _Myostatin limits growth around day 56 of a cycle. You can "push" gains by adding strong anabolics or upping the dose or my favorite, both._
> 
> _Since you have little to no limiting growth factors the first 7-8 weeks there is no need to increase the dose however we must account for ester length when timing the increased dose. Timing your steroids is a commonly overlooked feature of cycle design._



Also read http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/115504-pyramiding-cycles-heavyiron.html


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

That Pyramid thread by Heavy is really good. That's where I got the idea of increasing my test. I feel like my body cam handle more and I want to continue to grow. But strength is still increasing. Thanks for the feedback CL.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

12lbs? That sounds a little low. Hell I just started week 2 and I'm up atleast 6lbs. How's the diet look man? I pretty much know everything about your cycle since we stalk each other! ahaha

But I cant recall ever discussing your diet.


----------



## paolo584 (Dec 17, 2010)

20Lbs on my first cycle of test c and deca for 9 weeks


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Diet is okay. Could be better. I've had some issues come up this cycle but I'm taking in 3,500 to 4,000 calories a day with no prob. You're taking dbol so I'd imagine your weight gain will be higher than mine since I took a milder oral which is known for less water retention. I did put on 6 lbs though in my first week on the tbol but things have slowly decreased since then. But my strength continues to go up.


----------



## aja44 (Dec 17, 2010)

20lbs on my first cycle of Test C at 500mg/w.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

I have only gained 4lb and i am 8 weeks in.

My Diet and workout are solid.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 17, 2010)

Gained 35 lbs in 12 weeks(185 to 220). Lost 9 after pct so 26 overall. Dbol 6 weeks and test (300mg every 4 days) 1-12


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Gained 35 lbs in 12 weeks(185 to 220). Lost 9 after pct so 26 overall. Dbol 6 weeks and test (300mg every 4 days) 1-12



Wow 35 lbs and kept 26 of it. Nice job. Very nice!!! That's some of the best gains and retention of gains I've seen so far. I think my next cycle may incorporate some dbol.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gained 27 pounds my first cycle.  Test E and DBOL


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> Gained 27 pounds my first cycle.  Test E and DBOL



How much did you keep Brandon? How much test and dbol did you use and for how long?


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 17, 2010)

I used 20mg of dbol ED for 4 weeks
And if i remember right the test E was something like this
Week 1-4   500mg
Week 5-14  750mg

I think i ended up keepin around 18 pounds


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> I used 20mg of dbol ED for 4 weeks
> And if i remember right the test E was something like this
> Week 1-4   500mg
> Week 5-14  750mg
> ...



Nice! Did you plan on increasing the test in Week 5 or was there something that happened that made you decide on increasing it? I'm tempted to bump mine to 750 mg and I'm in Week 8 right now. Do you suggest increasing now or keeping it at 500 mg?


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Nice! Did you plan on increasing the test in Week 5 or was there something that happened that made you decide on increasing it? I'm tempted to bump mine to 750 mg and I'm in Week 8 right now. Do you suggest increasing now or keeping it at 500 mg?


 i think mainly i did it because i was new and thought more would be better.  Looking back on it though, i was really only seeing the effects of the dbol at that point and not the testosterone.   
I have done cycles up to a 1000mg a week just to see the difference.  and to be honest i think its a waste.  If you do 500mg and eat 4,000 calories, you will see the same results at taking 1000mg and eating 4,000 calories.   Does that make sense??   Thats been my experience anyways.  More is not always better.  

I definately recommend Dbol though.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 17, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> i think mainly i did it because i was new and thought more would be better.  Looking back on it though, i was really only seeing the effects of the dbol at that point and not the testosterone.
> I have done cycles up to a 1000mg a week just to see the difference.  and to be honest i think its a waste.  If you do 500mg and eat 4,000 calories, you will see the same results at taking 1000mg and eating 4,000 calories.   Does that make sense??   Thats been my experience anyways.  More is not always better.
> 
> I definately recommend Dbol though.



I did notice a difference when I did 800 on my second cycle. But I also added deca to the mix, so it might have affected the results. I was able to gain eating less than the first time.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> i think mainly i did it because i was new and thought more would be better.  Looking back on it though, i was really only seeing the effects of the dbol at that point and not the testosterone.
> I have done cycles up to a 1000mg a week just to see the difference.  and to be honest i think its a waste.  If you do 500mg and eat 4,000 calories, you will see the same results at taking 1000mg and eating 4,000 calories.   Does that make sense??   Thats been my experience anyways.  More is not always better.
> 
> I definately recommend Dbol though.



Cool...thx for the info. It was certainly helpful. I've also heard past a certain point that more gear isn't always better and just "wasted". I'm def not ready for 1g of test but I feel like I might benefit from bumping it to maybe 750 mg. BUT, I think it's probably best to just keep it at 500 mg for now. I'll probably research pyramiding next cycle and may implement Heavy's pyramid cycle. I can def see how it would be beneficial and keep the gains going.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Cool...thx for the info. It was certainly helpful. I've also heard past a certain point that more gear isn't always better and just "wasted". I'm def not ready for 1g of test but I feel like I might benefit from bumping it to maybe 750 mg. BUT, I think it's probably best to just keep it at 500 mg for now. I'll probably research pyramiding next cycle and may implement Heavy's pyramid cycle. I can def see how it would be beneficial and keep the gains going.


 Past 8 weeks on a test cycle, i don't see much difference.  And im all about trying new stuff, such as the pyramid cycle.  But i would recommend that you go into the cycle planning on it and not just a spur of the moment change.  Remember the 5 "P's" to cycling
*Proper Preperation prevents poor performance*


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn looks like everyone up in here has done dbol but you Ripped! lol

Man ripped I agree with brandon. Stick with what you have planned out. I know it's hard to stick to it when your mind is wandering. I've thought about bumping my test up right now to try and frontload. But we can always run another cycle. Atleast this way you know what a steady 500mg/wk feels like and you can adjust from there.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 17, 2010)

man im on test-e stacking it with decA i started deca five weeks before the test im on week 4 of the test and have already gained 20 pounds and the test isnt even halfway gone i use 500 test-e and 300 deca a week gains are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> man im on test-e stacking it with decA i started deca five weeks before the test im on week 4 of the test and have already gained 20 pounds and the test isnt even halfway gone i use 500 test-e and 300 deca a week gains are GREAT!!!!!


 y did u start the deca five weeks before the test? i can honestly say thats the first time ive heard of someone doing that..u have my attention.


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 17, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> I have only gained 4lb and i am 8 weeks in.
> 
> My Diet and workout are solid.


 

8 weeks into what? i dont doubt ur workouts and and diet are solid but this does make me doubt that your gear is legit. ive gained 10lbs in 4 weeks with a good diet, workout, and creatine. consider switching ur sponsor. but once again what is ur cycle?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 17, 2010)

I really liked dbol but I wonder what anadrol would be like.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 17, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> y did u start the deca five weeks before the test? i can honestly say thats the first time ive heard of someone doing that..u have my attention.


 i wasnt gonna stack it at first


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 17, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> i wasnt gonna stack it at first



A Deca Only cycle. That's interesting


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 17, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> A Deca Only cycle. That's interesting


   Ya man its not a deca only cycle now i wwasnt gonna stack
it with any thing at first then reliezed it would prolly be best if i did


----------



## muscle37 (Dec 18, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> Ya man its not a deca only cycle now i wwasnt gonna stack
> it with any thing at first then reliezed it would prolly be best if i did


 
oohhh...thats like breaking the gurus number one rule...not completely researching and thinking out u cycle before u start. well at least u realized the mistake before u developed the biggest case of deca dick ever. im sure u know realize deca should be ran with test. but hey...it was ur first cycle.


----------



## knuggy (Dec 18, 2010)

24# first cycle 9 wks npp/test p


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 18, 2010)

Deca only cycle is like eating butter alone. Butter tastes good but it always goes with something else.


----------



## jstarcarr (Dec 19, 2010)

about 20lbs prob closer to 30 with water retention


----------



## roidhead (Dec 31, 2010)

whats up everyone fresh newbie here ..and would like some info on my first ever cycle of sus 250 / and d/bol,my question is what pct is best for this cycle thanks alot guys rock on.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 31, 2010)

Go read the stickies bro. Or check out the link in my profile.


----------



## roidhead (Dec 31, 2010)

thank you will do.


----------



## roidhead (Dec 31, 2010)

newbie again. is clomid and nolva on hand enough for a good pct with  sus and d-bol cycle ..thanks and happy new everyone...


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 31, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> 8 weeks into what? i dont doubt ur workouts and and diet are solid but this does make me doubt that your gear is legit. ive gained 10lbs in 4 weeks with a good diet, workout, and creatine. consider switching ur sponsor. but once again what is ur cycle?




Test E 500mg.

Diet is 5000 calories plus, dads a butchers so get lots of meat.

Training is solid.

Would rather gain 4lb of muscle than anything else.

Switched to different brand of gear.
See if results are different.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 31, 2010)

roidhead said:


> newbie again. is clomid and nolva on hand enough for a good pct with  sus and d-bol cycle ..thanks and happy new everyone...



Why not start a new thread? You'll get more responses. Read the stickies on pct.


----------



## bmw (Dec 31, 2010)

30 lbs in 8 weeks.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 31, 2010)

35 lbs in 10 weeks.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 31, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Test E 500mg.
> 
> Diet is 5000 calories plus, dads a butchers so get lots of meat.
> 
> ...



I have no doubt Blaze's diet and training are on point. Also, I agree with Blaze. Most guys who gain 20+ lbs don't take into consideration that probably 5-10 lbs of it is water so after cycle that person will drop the water weight and be right where Blaze is at. He's getting nice lean gains that are retainable post cycle. Btw, Happy New Year Blaze'


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 31, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I'm up 12 lbs, 2/3 of the way thru my test cycle. This isn't truly my first cycle but it's been a long time since I've cycled so some would say it is like a first cycle. Just curious how much everyone else gained? I want about another 10 lbs but I'm at the point where gains are supposed to flatten out. I'm tempted to increase my test dose to 750 mg but I'll just keep it where it is for now. I guess I want to see how I compare to other first cycles.



I took 10 years off and when I did a cycle after the 10 years off I gained just about 12 lbs. First cycle I gained about 25 lbs.


----------

